# Yes, the site was down ... but we're back, baby!



## Mike Greene (May 11, 2018)

The site went down last night, around midnight (Pacific Coast time). Apparently a motherboard fried and they didn't have replacement parts on hand. Yeah, I know...

Anyway, 11 or 12 hours later, we're back online. Hopefully nobody was faced with an emergency sample library purchase decision during that time. For those who did waste money on dud libraries because they couldn't check in here and see which companies to stay away from ... Realitone thanks you for your purchase!


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (May 11, 2018)

I didn't realize how much I care about VI-CONTROL until it was gone.


----------



## Jaap (May 11, 2018)

Mike Greene said:


> Realitone thanks you for your purchase!



Actually I was on the edge of buying a Realitone library, but as VI was offline indeed, I couldn't check. Bought an icecream instead...


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 11, 2018)

jrgillam said:


> I didn't realize how much I care about VI-CONTROL until it was gone.


They paved paradise and put up a parking lot!



Best,

Geoff


----------



## creativeforge (May 11, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Actually I was on the edge of buying a Realitone library, but as VI was offline indeed, I couldn't check. Bought an icecream instead...


'bout the same price, eh? Or you got expensive ice cream tastes #spoiled...


----------



## Jaap (May 11, 2018)

creativeforge said:


> 'bout the same price, eh? Or you got expensive ice cream tastes #spoiled...



Took 2 toppings! (Chocolate and sprinkles)


----------



## chrisr (May 11, 2018)

Fine for the californians...we europeans have had a whole day of outage... never got so much work done in a single day!


----------



## Lassi Tani (May 11, 2018)

Finally I had the time to finish a piece! .... or not, I was frantically clicking F5 the whole day.


----------



## Josh Richman (May 11, 2018)

chrisr said:


> Fine for the californians...we europeans have had a whole day of outage... never got so much work done in a single day!



Oh believe me we check it at ALL hours of the day and night! lol


----------



## Leslie Fuller (May 11, 2018)

Yes, I’m in the UK, and was checking on and off for most of the day!


----------



## bigcat1969 (May 11, 2018)

I was in with drawer all. Thankfully I had tea and Wodehouse to keep me insane.


----------



## Zak Rahman (May 11, 2018)

It was a pretty disturbing thing to happen.

I'm gonna change my facebook filter.

Sending positive energy to all of you.


----------

